# "Vote 4 Kuss-Smily!"



## Trace (22. März 2007)

So mir ist aufgefallen das es *KEIN* Kuss Smily in der Auswahl gibt!

unerhört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also hier der Vorschlag:

-> Aufnahme eines oder mehrerer Smiles die ein Kuss oder ein Bussi verkörpern!!!

"Vote 4 Kuss-Smily!!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg euer Trace

<Platzhalter für ein Kuss-Smily für euch als Danke! ^^>


----------



## razielsun (22. März 2007)

ich bin vollkommen dafür!!! schließlich müssen besonders gute beiträge mit solchen belont werden!!!

>>> außerdem bin ich für mehr visitenkarten-outfits für blasc!!!


----------



## Randalica (22. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der is doch viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trace (22. März 2007)

der steht nich zu auswahl ^^ und für den Import von Smily Internetseiten bin ich zu faul muss ich ja immer ewig suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riex (23. März 2007)

Meine Stimme haste !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (23. März 2007)

schliess mich dem auch an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piafra (23. März 2007)

Meine Stimme haste auch! Bussi smiley muss einfache sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (23. März 2007)

Jetz hast noch ne weitere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hätte auch noch gern nen Smiley mit ner Schweißperle :swt:

Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakojin (23. März 2007)

Jau da bin ich doch auch stark dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber irgend eine Smily zum knuddeln dazu wäre auch ned schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFlix (24. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need^^


----------



## razielsun (25. März 2007)

krass... ein kuss amyley!!!!!!! NEED!!!! woher haste den?? gib bitte lam nen guide wie man an den kommt mrflix bitte!


----------



## Monolith (25. März 2007)

razielsun schrieb:


> woher haste den?? gib bitte lam nen guide wie man an den kommt mrflix bitte!



Er hat den hier her: http://pics.fs-location.de/


----------



## Trace (29. März 2007)

*push*
Need Knutsch ;(


----------



## Thoa (30. März 2007)

Ich bin dagegen: GEGEN DIESEN BLÖDEN SPAM!
Und gegen Kuss-Smilies und überhaupt. Pfui!


----------



## razielsun (31. März 2007)

ist das jetzt ein offizielles nein zum kuss-smiley gewesen?? 
hat er nicht gesagt oder?? 

also: vote 4 kuss smiley!!!


----------



## Bl1nd (31. März 2007)

Also wenn man das hier Spam nennt, naja.... Gibt wohl derbe schlimmeres!!!

Ich würde es als Anregung beschreiben!

also:

/vote4kuss smiley


----------



## Thoa (31. März 2007)

razielsun schrieb:


> ist das jetzt ein offizielles nein zum kuss-smiley gewesen??


Nein war es nicht. Das sind auch so weltbewegende Themen, dass ich mich gar nicht traue, den Beni wegen SO ETWAS zu belästigen. Aber vielleicht guckt er ja von selbst rein und stellt euch ein wunderschönes Kuss-Smilie rein und das könnt ihr dann in die ganze Signatur reinpacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (2. April 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Das sind auch so weltbewegende Themen, dass ich mich gar nicht traue, den Beni wegen SO ETWAS zu belästigen.



es geht halt um die kleinen feinheiten im leben! wofür gibt es smileys?? um direkt gefühle auszudrücken! klar ist das jetzt nichts weltbewegendes und es gibt wichtigeres doch dies hier ist das anregungen forum und da ist es ok so was zu posten, das ist dann kein Spam...

so long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (3. April 2007)

dagegen... aus prinzip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2007)

Ich bin auch dagegen - nicht aus Prinzip - ich liebe Uglys

Uglys ftw.


----------



## Taras (4. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[x] Dagegen

Wer so nen Teil umbedingt braucht kann sich auch einen von www.mysmilies.com holen ...


----------



## gold-9 (14. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## Dubitare (14. April 2007)

*hust*


----------



## mirfoidnixein (2. Mai 2007)

wär schon ne gute idee!!


----------



## Taschaa (3. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (3. Mai 2007)

Dagegen, dann gibts noch mehr gespamme aus reinen Smilies...


----------



## Minimilch (4. Mai 2007)

Hiho,


also ich hät gern son smilie wie in Icq mit den Kerzchen als Augen. Hab leider grad kein bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber so einer der zeigt das man voll hin und weg is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß


----------

